# The transformation from Man to Woman....



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

A male-to-female transexual was recently interviewed on a radio talk show.
The DJ asked the transexual about what, if any, pain the person experienced
during the operation. The transexual replied, "Well, when they cut my penis off,
that really didn't hurt too much. Even when they implanted the breasts in my
chest, well, that really didn't hurt too much either...."
"Then you didn't experience any real physical pain at all then?"
"Hell no! It hurt like hell when they stuck that big fucking needle in my
head and sucked out all my brains and then cut my salary in half!"


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Funny .... I thought it was hilarious....but......

The Wife didn't...

She said his brains went when they cut his Penis off!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

y3putt said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Funny .... I thought it was hilarious....but......
> 
> ...


Now that's funny :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------

